# J'aime quand tu joues, tu me caches tout



## Necsus

Buondì, forum!
Avrei bisogno di una mano per trovare una traduzione un minimo sensata ad alcuni passaggi di questa poetica canzone contenuta nel film "La guerre est déclarée". La cantano Roméo e Juliette rivolti l'uno all'altra (ça va sans dire) dopo aver saputo che il loro bambino ha un tumore al cervello (allegriaaa!). Per i noti limiti di copyright riporto solo i versi che mi creano difficoltà, ma il testo completo è facilmente reperibile in rete:

ROMÉO - J'aime ta peau blanche, et ton grain de beauté, tes hanches quand tu flanches. J'aime te rattraper...
JULIETTE - J'aime tes cils d'ange et tes cheveux de geai, ta voix quand t'as froid J'aime te réchauffer. [...]
[...]
ROMEO - J'aime tes yeux mouillés et ton air d'y goûter. [...]
JULIETTE - J'aime quand *tu joues*, *tu me caches tout*.
ENSEMBLE - Me cherche les poux à en devenir fou.

- che significato può avere "tu joues" per reggere il successivo "tu me caches tout"? (_tout _qui è _ogni cosa_, non _tutto me stesso_, giusto?)

Grazie infinite come sempre.


----------



## matoupaschat

Quando giochi, mi nascondi tutto/ogni cosa. Che altrimenti sarebbe "tu me caches toute", "mi nascondi tutta"... non ha senso.


----------



## Necsus

Non avrebbe senso, no... Certo che anche così non è che ne abbia moltissimo, sarebbe qualcosa del tipo "per gioco mi nascondi le cose"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Lo credo, ma niente è chiaro anche in francese. L'albergo spagnolo, ci trovi quel che ci porti...


----------



## Necsus

Forse "mi piace quando giochi, e non me lo fai capire"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non saprei dirti esattamente. Se fossi in te, metterei qualcosa che suonasse bene, senza troppo badare al significato esatto. Ho ascoltato quel brano, la parte disponibile in rete, s'intende, e non direi che sia letteratura imperdibile, forse si abbina bene con le immagini, non le ho viste, un po' alla maniera delle canzonette di "Un homme, une femme" di Lelouch, tempo fa.
Spero che *Anja.Ann* dirà anche la sua.

*EDIT: *


Necsus said:


> ...sarebbe qualcosa del tipo "per gioco mi nascondi le cose"?


Sì, questo va bene, adesso ne sono quasi sicuro.


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Grazie, Matou!


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Non saprei dirti esattamente. Se fossi in te, metterei qualcosa che suonasse bene, senza troppo badare al significato esatto. [...]


Non ti va a aiutare ma sono d'accordo con Matoupaschat. Non capisco quello che vuole dire (essattamente). Non mi fa voglia di vedere questo film per niente!


----------



## Necsus

Merci, DP.


----------

